# AMD's second black edition : Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Black Edition



## desiibond (Oct 23, 2007)

Price $130

65nm fabrication
2.6GHz

very low power consumption. 

tremendous overclocking potential.

unlocked CPU multiplier

power consumption stays low even when overclocked to 3.4GHz on stock cooling.

can be overclocked without increaseing FSB freq.

Might just be what overclockers need.

Source - tomshardware.

*www.tomshardware.com/2007/10/22/budget_overclocker/

*images.tomshardware.com/2007/10/22/budget_overclocker/1-box.jpg


----------



## nvidia (Oct 23, 2007)

Ho w much can i OC my AMD 6000+ processor?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 23, 2007)

nvidia8800 said:
			
		

> Ho w much can i OC my AMD 6000+ processor?


 
That depends on your processors make. Please give me the proccy's serial number (like ADA4200DAA5BV) and also motherboard model number.


----------



## nvidia (Oct 23, 2007)

I sent you a PM bout the serial number check it out


----------



## desiibond (Oct 23, 2007)

^^ reply sent


----------



## nvidia (Oct 23, 2007)

ya thanx


----------



## upendra_gp (Nov 14, 2007)

is this proccy available in India? I have been looking for it


----------



## arunhalo (Nov 14, 2007)

nvidia8800 said:
			
		

> Ho w much can i OC my AMD 6000+ processor?



only max 3.2-3.4 ghs 

can not push higher 3.6 ghs  beacuse amd 6000+ has 90 mm and 125 watt 

you need you set ram 533 or 667 mhs when you use 800 or 533 mhs


----------



## faraaz (Nov 15, 2007)

Its available here in St. Gallen, Switzerland at PC HAL for 175 CHF...too bad I don't have a desktop to take advantage of it... 8)


----------

